# Surf Fishing Eqtiquette



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Id like a few opinions on fishing etiquette. Ive been surf fishing my whole life (never to a place as crowded as the point at Hatteras) mostly on CALO. My brother got into fishing a little later but currently lives on the coast and gets to do it more than I do. When we fish together, he SWEARS that I scare all the fish when I am pouinding my rod holders into the sand with a 4lb sledge hammer. I use heavy steel fence posts with the "fins" at the bottom and I dont have to move them except 2 or 3 times every tide change. I do hammer the crap out of them, though. Ive never had a problem catching fish, but Ive never used a quieter kind of rod holder, either. If I came up the beach and set up 300' from you and started hammering my rod holders into the sand, would you be pissed?

Secondly, night fishing. He also tells me that using a flash light or lantern on the beach at night while drum/shark fishing scares all the fish. Again, I always catch fish but I have never tried fishing at night without ANY light to use while tying tackle, moving around, etc. Is using a flashlight at night frowned upon?

Lastly, driving on the beach at night. I have heard that on crowded beaches like Hatteras it is frowned upon to drive with headlights on. What about parking lights? What lights should I have on when driving up and down the beach? Thanks!


----------



## Smathersfish (Jun 24, 2011)

You can work the rod holders into the sand by pushing them while rocking them back and forth. Keep all light off, it will make the fish leave if they are close (I have seen this happen). Use a headlamp with a red LED to keep your night vision. When driving on the beach at night, stay away from other fishermen with your headlights on. Drive as close to the dunes as the birds will let you if you must use headlights. Yes they can get grumpy up that way if you shine lights on the water. Most importantly, leave the sledge at home.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4KKYyGgyhw!


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Your brother is a smart fella. Everyone is going to have their own opinion. Now is there any science to these questions? Im sure that huge bright lights and hammering sounds will scare fish, but for how long. In October, drum are swimming in schools from the inlets to offshore warmer water. Keep in mind most baitfish are attracted to some amount of light. Also, while spawning (August-Oct), drum make a "drumming" sound, hints their name, by vibrating their swim bladder. Im sure the hammering sound is not too close to the sound of a drum "drumming", but who really knows. I think if your there for 5 hours its not going to make a real difference in the fishing, however other people will probably get mad. Your clear in my book just as long as you dont use braid. And only use non-plastic fish-finder rigs, which is overlooked by many anglers. Can I get any back up here?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

way better than sledgin fence posts is 2" pvc pipe ... cut about 3-4' long with a 45 degree on one end to go into the sand and a rubber mallet to drive them in or wiggle them in ... a steady light like a latern isn't too bad away from the water ... flashlights shining out on the water is bad ... or headights ...


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

You can dig a basin 2foot deep and 3 1/2 foot around where the beach is flat above the hi tide line and put a lantern in it. The light will shine upward. Don't make noise. Use your lights driving, you can be creative (tape a milky film over the lens over a flashlight and stick it out the window ?) . Don't shine light directly on the water or others fishing.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

300' away....i don't care if you use a crane to pound your spike in.
you should be a little careful with your headlights and flashlights though.

and go ahead and use braid.....thats not etiquette thats good fishing sense.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I will tell you what we were told at the last Drum Tourney I fished. Drive with you lights on. I do not like it, but it is the rule of the road and with NPS being the way they are about enforcing the law...... You can turn them off when settling into your area but running up and down the beach, they need to be on. Also with all the people on the beach digging deep holes and leaving them, well, I do not intend to break an axle.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Told us the same thing last year Don. When I get to my spot I will go to just running lights. As far as the spikes go....I drive mine now. I'm going to fish the tide anyway so I will be there a while. I set um so I don't have to move um. Not going to get into the braid thing. Some love it some cuss it. I personally never seen the need for it Drum fishing. Never seen a Drum or any other casted to fish mono would not tame...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

What Mike said.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

If light an noise scares fish away there wouldnt be anyone catching anything at the piers at night.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

The light and noise for that matter are constant on a pier. In the dark a sudden light flashed across the water will spook the fish, I have seen it with minnows and mullet so I am sure it happens with predator fish as well.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

If I yell comming through, PLEASE WORK WITH ME.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

rattler said:


> If I yell comming through, PLEASE WORK WITH ME.



Eh?


OK, so what I have learned here is that its OK to keep driving my rod holders, and its fine to use lights on the beach as long as I dont shine on the water.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

turfrooster said:


> And only use non-plastic fish-finder rigs


huh? there are rigs made of plastic?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> huh? there are rigs made of plastic?


I think he means the plastic fishfinder sleeves.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

fishfinder sleeves? you mean the plastic weight slides?


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Remove the plastic piece from a fish-finder rig (That is what you buy in the packet that has the plastic slide and metal clip). I have seen this plastic slide break many times.Just use the metel piece. When an 8 ounce sinker goes missing on a cast just hope it doesn't hit anyone.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm totally lost. I've never bought a fishfinder rig before, only made my own.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ive never had a plastic sleeve on a sliding sinker break. I must just not be able to cast as hard as turfrooster. Has anyone else broken them while casting?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Wish I could lie and say I am power caster but would have to many guys calling me and saying I have to come clean their keyboards off from them laughing so hard they spit :redface:

The black ones break the easiest and yes even lowly ol me have broken a few green or blue ones and it's always on the cast.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I use coastlock snaps for the weight slide.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

nissan11 said:


> Ive never had a plastic sleeve on a sliding sinker break. I must just not be able to cast as hard as turfrooster. Has anyone else broken them while casting?


yes. dont use them. had one break off on a pier once. lucky it landed in the water and not the planks. it was close.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I never have either ... I always check them to see if they are getting a groove in them when I check the line for nicks but I've never had one break


----------

